# Habitation Check - How much do you pay?



## fordnutz (Dec 18, 2008)

We are just coming to the end of our first years MH ownership and wondering how much do people pay for an annual habitation check. We have been quoted £150 by Ryedale Leisure near Loughborough. Is this a fair charge and is it worth having done?


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

£80 from >Here<

and he comes to you! Excellent service


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

You have now opened the perrenial can of worms, we only have the water ingress check done.

Mike


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

Totally agree with StAubyns, we use him and he is very good.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

£150 plus VAT is typically of what an approved main dealer workshop will charge.

peedee


----------



## mikeyv (May 23, 2007)

peedee said:


> £150 plus VAT is typically of what an approved main dealer workshop will charge.
> 
> peedee


Discover group will relieve you of £249.00 for a motorhome hab service.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

That is scandalous. I am not really in favour of habitation services, certainly not annually. Run through one and count how many of the checks you do in the course of using your motorhome  

That said I had mine done this year, mainly because I had to take it in for some repairs. Total bill round about £230.

peedee


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

peedee said:


> That is scandalous. I am not really in favour of habitation services, certainly not annually. Run through one and count how many of the checks you do in the course of using your motorhome
> 
> That said I had mine done this year, mainly because I had to take it in for some repairs. Total bill round about £230.
> 
> peedee


Same here. I really struggle with the value of a habitation check unless it is to maintain the warranty. Autosleeper charge £160 which I think is steep for what you get out of it. I go around with the damp meter every few weeks and the gas has a gauge so any drop can be seen, just what else is there that is so important?

Graham


----------



## Dick1234 (Jun 15, 2008)

Central Leisure Services, very reasonable, polite, on time, he comes to you rather than you having to take the van out. 

An all round guy. St Aubyns has provided the link above, no relationship other than a satisfied customer.

Regards

Dick


----------



## RossMcC (Mar 30, 2009)

I'll have had my Autosleeper a year this spring, and was planning on taking it for a hab service next month.

Is it really not worth while? What do they do apart from damp tests?


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

There is an NCC checklist in MHF downloads section >here< Make up your own mind.

peedee


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I am on the side of the DIY fraternity, and I intend to do my own damp tests for peace-of-mind.

In my search for damp-meters I have not been able to find any with long flexible probes for awkward spaces.

Any pointers Folks?

Geoff


----------



## Howlinwolf (Aug 25, 2008)

Slightly off topic, but is there any truth in what I was told shortly after we bought our first MH a year ago? We were told that there is a possibility of being asked to produce a habitation certificate when crossing the channel. I have never seen evidence for this, or mention of it on this site, but as we are venturing to France for the first time this Spring I thought I would seek reassurance.
Incidentally when we were looking round for our MH we were told by one dealer that they did not carry out habitation checks (they only sell second hand models) and implied they are an expensive con!
David


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

RossMcC said:


> I'll have had my Autosleeper a year this spring, and was planning on taking it for a hab service next month.
> 
> Is it really not worth while? What do they do apart from damp tests?


Hi Ross. Was your van yours from new? if so or if still under autosleepers warranty you will probally have to have a hab check done as part of the warranty requirments.

Its also worth having done as they should so a gas and elec safety check and so if you didnt have it done and has an accident ie explosion or elec shock the Insurance co may have a "get out of paying card"

Hab checks are a bit ike insurance, if nothing happens then it seems like a waste of money but in my opinion the peace of mind is worth the £100 (ish). And of course if they do find damp starting its better to find it early.

Phill


----------



## RossMcC (Mar 30, 2009)

drcotts said:


> RossMcC said:
> 
> 
> > I'll have had my Autosleeper a year this spring, and was planning on taking it for a hab service next month.
> ...


I bought it when it was just under a year old, so I think you're right, I'll need it to keep the warranty. 
I had a look through the checklist, and I think it seems worthwhile so I'll get it done in the next month or so.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

SERVICE CHARGES 

Motorhome Habitation service £135.00 + vat + parts
(all our vans come with five years habitation services included in the price)

Mechanical service £145.00 + vat + parts


Peter


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

A few years ago we bought a new Autosleeper and I had a conversation with their warranty department in which they confirmed that the warranty is not affected if a habitation check is not carried out.
The water ingress check is different to a habitation check and this is what we have done on our current Burstner .

Mike


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

I have never been asked to produce a habitation certificate when venturing abroad, in reply to a previous query. Chasper.


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

We also used Mark at CLS. Well worth the charge. From memory he checks the gas, does damp checks, checks the fire extinguisher and lots more. As said before well worth it for us for peace of mind.

Sonja


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

RedSonja said:


> We also used Mark at CLS. Well worth the charge. From memory he checks the gas, does damp checks, checks the fire extinguisher and lots more. As said before well worth it for us for peace of mind.
> 
> Sonja


Mark is well qualified and authourised to carry out Swift warranty work.

Recommended.

Peter


----------



## bob23 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi, 
My motorhome has a 6year water ingress warranty,and I am under the impression that a habitation check is required yearly to maintain the warranty and should be carried out by one of their dealers.
My Dethleff had its hab. in Spain (while on holiday) at a Dethleff dealer, about 4 miles from the site I was on, the foreman fitter was English and the charge was 90euros total and I was given the empty spray can as well.( dethleffs spray a liquid underneath on exposed timber parts )
As the euro drops that gets more attractive.
I have checked a Dethleff dealer in France and 90e was quoted.


----------



## sprinter12 (Aug 3, 2007)

i need my roller team 700 doing rang brownhills and they wanted to bend me over to the tune of £250 wot a joke so if anybody knows of a ci dealer in or around the berkshire area it would be much appreciated


----------



## summers (Aug 7, 2008)

I called in to Discover at Coppull Nr Chorley and they quoted me £249!!!

Any recommendations in the Merseyside, Cheshire, South Lancs area would be much appreciated - also for the engine service - Fiat 2.3.

Thanks

Peter


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Hi Peter

I charge £95 (no VAT) for a full hab check within Cheshire. A little more to come to Liverpool or a little less if you come to me.
Gas safety check and damp test only would be £45



Trevor


----------



## brightsparkretired (Sep 26, 2008)

*Hab check*

I wondered what checks were carried out so downloaded the info off MHF, it seems quite comprehensive. We were quoted £245 & £275 by 2 Discover places over the North East, both special offers which included a service (low mileage) as well. I would have liked a layout of the van which showed reading rather than just a cross showing were the water ingress was. With readings it is possible to see if the damp areas are are getting worse or better after a repair. 
Tel


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

sprinter12 said:


> i need my roller team 700 doing rang brownhills and they wanted to bend me over to the tune of £250 wot a joke so if anybody knows of a ci dealer in or around the berkshire area it would be much appreciated


Take a run down to 'sunny' Sussex and have the pleasure of our service!

Peter


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

West country motorhomes where we bought our van wanted £195 plus vat plus parts for habitation and damp check and i would have a 100 mile round trip for the pleasure,had it done locally by Newbridge caravans for £110 inc vat,only had it done really to keep the 5 year water ingress warranty


----------



## gibbo (May 1, 2005)

Local Marquis 99 squid....


----------



## brightsparkretired (Sep 26, 2008)

*habitation checks*

When you have a habitation check do you get a "piece" of paper listing the checks/readings etc. All we got with our habitation check was a photostat copy of the van with 2 crosses on it showing the areas of damp, no paperwork at all. 
Tel


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

I issue a comprehensive check sheet listing all items inspected or checked , noteing any work / repairs done or required. Also separate to this is a damp report showing all the areas tested again noting any areas that damp may be present. I also stamp the warranty book and stick a service sticker with year on it in the hab door footwell. 

Mark


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

Hi
Summers - We've always had our habitation check done at Todds in Lostock Hall, approx £130. They are always very reliable and polite there and would highly recommend them.
CandA


----------

